
New Relic ending Server and legacy alert features - subie
https://discuss.newrelic.com/t/important-upcoming-changes-for-new-relic-servers-and-legacy-alerting-features/49474
======
subie
> After the EOL date, New Relic Servers and the legacy alerting features will
> no longer be available in the New Relic user interface and data processing
> will stop. Also, New Relic Alerts will only be available for paying accounts
> and will be removed from non-paying accounts starting on the EOL date.

The biggest change here is that it severely limits New Relic's free plan.

